# Building a group near Morgantown, PA



## worldeater (Oct 14, 2006)

Greetings,

I would like to build or join a gaming group near Morgantown, PA. By "near", I mean a 30 minute drive, 45 maximum. I would be willing to host games after getting to know everyone a bit.

I'd like to play with people who take their gaming time seriously but have lives and responsibilities (work, family, et cetera) besides gaming. I'd like to meet gamers who understand that a four or five-hour session once every other week is about all one's schedule can handle*. Gamers who like a blend of story and action. Gamers who bathe and don't have serious personality flaws or drug addictions and who would never appear as an anecdote on the RPGNet Creepy Gamer Thread.

I apologize if this seems snarky, but finding the right group of players makes or breaks the entire experience. Anyone interested? Reply here, email me at alanhaley(at)gmail.com or stop by the main recruitment thread.

Since the group is still being built, there have been no decisions about system or setting.

Regards,
Alan

*The occasional marathon session would not be out of the question.


----------

